
Here’s Why Fortnite May Be the Ultimate Growth Marketing Example - MattMalcolm
https://gallantway.com.au/blog/fortnite-growth-marketing-case-study/
======
arkades
Nothing in this article is even vaguely unique to fortnite. It’s a passable
description of many f2p games - which don’t have fortnite’s success. That
makes it a pretty poor argument for these factors being the key.

~~~
MattMalcolm
Hello, Matt from Gallantway here. In some ways, I agree. In fact, Your comment
reminds me of the video 'everything is remix'... What do you think we missed?
Perhaps a better baseline for comparison would be digging into strategy &
tactics from the perspective of PUBG vs Fornite?

~~~
arkades
I think that comparison would be interesting, as well as perhaps a third title
that carries many of the same marketing mechanisms but in a different genre,
to control for trends in that vein. Perhaps something like Path of Exile or
Hearthstone.

~~~
MattMalcolm
I like it.

------
rasz
Thats a lot of cure stats, truth is Epic dropped some serious money into
marketing, paying off popular streamers, blogs and YTbers.

~~~
MattMalcolm
I think we could hazard a guess and say 'serious' money, is a 'serious'
understatement. I'd say we could do an entire piece on this alone with indie,
EPIC and EA!

